# Which Hogwarts House Are You In



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html

heres a quiz

I got Slytherin :c i wish i was in Hufflepuff!









Slytherin - 13
Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 5


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Gryffindor - 15
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 4

***** aint stealing my food other ***** aint stealing my wallet either.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ravenclaw.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hufflepuff lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Slitherin lol  (I wanted to be in that anyway) ^_^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ravenclaw represent!  I always get Ravenclaw (on Pottermore too) might take this test later though.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Hufflepuff - 16
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 5

What are Ravenclaw's traits? I haven't read a Harry Potter book in a long time.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Slitherin lol  (I wanted to be in that anyway) ^_^


w00t! lets be bffs!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tanya1 said:


> Ravenclaw represent!  I always get Ravenclaw (on Pottermore too) might take this test later though.


I always loved Ravenclaw from the books (which I definitely need to re-read once again). Was glad to get them. Ravenclaw seems like a combination of the other three houses.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Limmy said:


> w00t! lets be bffs!


Sowwy I got my eye on voldermort


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Your in-depth results are:

Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 10
Hufflepuff - 9
Gryffindor - 8


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 14
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 7


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

*
Your in-depth results are:*
Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 11
Slytherin - 11
Gryffindor - 8


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 8
Slytherin - 8


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 16
Slytherin - 13
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 5

I'M STILL THE HEIR OF SLYTHERIN.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Your in-depth results are:
> 
> Gryffindor - 16
> Slytherin - 13
> ...


What ever you say.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Hufflepuff - 16
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 7


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

:c i wish i was a hufflepuff


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a Hufflepuff. :b


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Wanted Ravenclaw.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Slytherin - 15
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 11
Hufflepuff - 3

Not sure if it's a good thing that I currently got the highest number for Slytherin and lowest for hufflefuff...lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None of these tests count. Just join Pottermore and find out the OFFICIAL way where you are placed. I have five Pottermore accounts, all have placed me in Gryffindor. The questions are randomized from like 30 different possibilities, of which you see 7.


----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)

The sorting hat says:










*Your in-depth results are:*​Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 7


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Slytherin - 15
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Gryffindor - 11
> Hufflepuff - 3
> ...


now i definitely dont wanna be in slytherin!



tbyrfan said:


> Hufflepuff lol


wanna trade?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Fine, if I took this quest (it's unofficial) I get: 

Gryffindor - 12
Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 12
Slytherin - 8


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Revenwyn said:


> Fine, if I took this quest (it's unofficial) I get:
> 
> Gryffindor - 12
> Hufflepuff - 12
> ...


Gry-ven-puff?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd probably be a Ravenclaw because I am way too studious. Or, perhaps a Hufflepuff due to my loyalty towards others. But based on the quiz..








I got Hufflepuff. But, look at the results. Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff are tied anyway, haha!

*Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 13
Slytherin - 9
Gryffindor - 8*


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> None of these tests count. Just join Pottermore and find out the OFFICIAL way where you are placed. I have five Pottermore accounts, all have placed me in Gryffindor. The questions are randomized from like 30 different possibilities, of which you see 7.


Pottermore isn't so great. That's impressive you were sorted into the same house five times, but it doesn't work for everybody. I have two accounts and I was sorted into Slytherin the first time and Ravenclaw the second time. I've heard of other people being sorted into all four houses.

This test gave me Hufflepuff :stu

What matters is what house is in your heart :yes and at heart I've always been a Ravenclaw.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, thank you!

+ 
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 9
Slytherin - 9


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

Ravenclaw here as well- though not what I expected lol but maybe a bit more like me than I'd like to admit


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hufflepuff -- just what i wanted!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Gry-ven-puff?


Yeah according to this test I'm a triple hatstall.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 8

Boom


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> Slytherin - 15
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Gryffindor - 11
> Hufflepuff - 3
> ...


that is a VERY good thing, trust me.

Here's mine:

Slytherin - 15
Hufflepuff - 9
Gryffindor - 9
Ravenclaw - 8


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

slytherin said:


> that is a VERY good thing, trust me.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


:O wut happened to slytherclaw


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Your in-depth results are:*
Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 7

lol


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Your in-depth results are: 
Hufflepuff - 13 
Ravenclaw - 12 
Slytherin - 9 
Gryffindor - 8 
ravenclaw was pretty close which is what I think Id go to if it was real


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 9


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gryffindor - 15
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10
Hufflepuff - 8


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

*The sorting hat says:*​ 








*Your in-depth results are:*​ Gryffindor - 12
Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 10


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol. Hufflepuff!

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quizzes/HP-Hufflepuff.jpg

Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 9


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ravenclaw - 11
Hufflepuff - 10
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 9

Yeah! I knew it! :yay


----------



## IcySoul (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in Gryffindor on Pottermore too. Score.

Pottermore is more accurate I would think though, since it's by JK Rowling herself.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Gryffindor - 11
Hufflepuff - 11
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 9


----------



## Pritish (Apr 18, 2013)

Larkspur said:


> I'm a Hufflepuff. :b


 where u herd tht........it reaally helps me........:yes


----------



## IceQueen21 (May 6, 2013)

Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 9


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 8


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 7

Kidding me? I wanted Ravenclaw


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

In-depth results:

Slytherin - 14
Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 6


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 13
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 9
Hufflepuff - 8


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 12
Slytherin - 10
Hufflepuff - 9


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

Hufflepuff - 17
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 8
Slytherin - 6


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Gryffindor - 12
Hufflepuff - 10
Ravenclaw - 9
Slytherin - 9


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 11
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 10


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

*Your in-depth results are:*
Slytherin - 16
Gryffindor - 10
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 7​


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravenclaw - 13
Slytherin - 13
Gryffindor - 11
Hufflepuff - 8

Slytherclaw. Not bad. I remember Pottermore sorted me into Gryffindor, but that was nearly a year ago.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


> Gryffindor - 11
> Hufflepuff - 11
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Slytherin - 9


Woot! I'm not the only triple hatstall!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

There needed to be a couple "give-them-a-dirty-look-and-then-ignore-them" answers.

I ended up being in Hufflepuff. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Your in-depth results are:
Hufflepuff - 15
Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 7


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

*Ravendorin**puff *:eyes :lol


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 10
Ravenclaw - 10
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 9


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hufflepuff 12
Gryffindor 11
Ravenclaw 11
Slytherin 9


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Ravenclaw - 12
Slytherin - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 9


----------

